# Paint Protection Film



## SnowBlindSE-R (May 3, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has tried paint protection film from 3M or Llumar. I am thinking about getting some (highways in CT are a killer) Any feedback would be great.

Patrick


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nope, but this is pretty cool. 
Self Repairing Clearcoat, by Nissan


----------



## PaintProtector (Sep 10, 2008)

*Paint Protection*

Patrick,
Paint protection film is definately the way to go if you want to save the front of your ride from the chips and dings that you get driving in New England. There are many films and kits available online, but there are 2 main disadvantages. 1. Online kits don't always send you the film they advertise.
2. There is a fair amount of skill involved in installing them on anything that isn't totally flat or has only a slight curve.
I suggest that you look at either 3m Schotchguard film or even better Venture Tape film (also owned by 3m and 3x stronger). Find a certified installer that will guarantee the install (5 years for 3m and lifetime for Venture), it is worth the extra cost to have a reputable installer do the job. I have seen some real hack jobs even from professionals!
Paul 
Protection Plus, E.Longmeadow MA


----------

